# E46 Bilstein HD Installation



## M_Guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Last weekend I did an installation of a set of Bilstein HD struts and shocks into my friend's E46 2000 328Ci and documented the entire installation. These instructions may come in handy for anyone else planning to do a similar upgrade.

http://www.smithnet.ca/bmw_howto/e46_bilstein_strut_shock/bilstein1.html

Baden


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Just one correction! The lower rear shock bolt should be tightened with the car on the ground(ride height condition). I know this is difficult to DIY at home, but by tighening it with the suspension not at ride height, you will be preloading the bushing on the shock mount. It will make the rear more bouncy, and could wear out your shocks quicker due to the side loading on the piston and oil seal created by they way you did it. That bushing DOES rotate a little bit while the suspension strokes, so if you tightened it at a "rotated position", when you put the car down on the ground, it is now preloaded, and when it strokes more, it will result in a MUCH higher rotational force.


----------



## M_Guy (Mar 10, 2008)

You are correct. I have updated my web site to show the correct procedure.

Thanks for spotting that.


Baden


----------

